

Enough Is Enough: No More Babying Women in Tech - hajile
http://techraptor.net/content/enough-enough-no-babying-women-tech

======
angersock
Article is probably best summarized towards its end:

" _So for those who are curious, what people like Ellen Pao do is not fight
sexism. They encourage sexism. They require sexism to sustain themselves,
which is why they find it everywhere they look whether it exists or not. Pao
is not a pioneer for women in tech. Anita Sarkeesian is not a pioneer for
women in gaming. There have been women in both of these industries, as well as
science, mathematics, engineering, and every similar field, for much longer
than either of these ladies have even lived on this earth. They are also not
pioneers for feminism, because they defy the very basic principles that
Western feminism was founded on._ "

Also, their color scheme makes it look like they're an Nvidia site. :|

~~~
abandonliberty
Let's be honest - tech culture has problems with sexism. However, Anita and
her ilk feed on outrage. They're no different from extremist talkshow hosts.
They have no interest in fixing the problem - they would be out a job. They
need to create issues to earn money.

I know many good female role models in tech. They are almost never in the
spotlight and are often frustrated to have to prove they earned their
position.

------
xx101010
Pretty much just clickbait for confirmation of bias for those certain male
sorts who tend to be heterosexual, but are angry about their role displacement
in recent years. (Whether that is perceived or real.)

Not sure what anyone gets from that very rigid belief set, besides more male
friends and more difficult relations with females.

Are you going to find healthy, heterosexual males with this approach,
mentally, to women? I do not think so. After all, this manner of conversation
does not go over well with wives and girlfriends, now would it?

But, there is competition in the technical workplace which they are opposed
to. And they are not feeling confident in their own capacities as an
individual.

The same sort of little societies based around hate of groups grew up against
blacks in America, for instance. And it found various points of resurgence.
There was a strong resurgence after the Civil War, and there was a strong
resurgence during and after the Civil Rights movement.

~~~
anthonyb
Techraptor is a known Gamergate-friendly site, so you're not going to get any
balanced articles out of them: [https://medium.com/@zoequinnzel/lets-talk-
about-ethics-in-ga...](https://medium.com/@zoequinnzel/lets-talk-about-ethics-
in-games-journalism-6a2fd89069ae)

~~~
undersuit
It's an article from one of the individuals involved in the catalyzing of
Gamergate, how is that going to be balanced? Her agenda is the opposite of
Gamergates'.

~~~
xx101010
Is it? Does not matter. It is a biased source.

I am constantly astonished at our human tendency to take what we damned well
know are a biased sources and build that up into what we want to believe.

Best way to be: get sources from all angles. That includes moderate.

For me, FYI, "gamergate" and the "men's movement" crap is nothing more then a
strange curiosity I have run across from time to time on more established
technical forums.

Not something worth thinking about besides in terms of 'the weird things
people will believe and become'.

One of the strangest cults out there.

It has has _really_ bad results for the belongers. It guarantees disastrous
relationships with women. And these are heterosexuals.

But, the reason why this has come up is obvious, as well: women are coming
more and more into the tech workplace. I applaud that. Thankfully, most places
I have worked had some female presence. The diversity is deeply welcomed.

